# Duda sobre 555, intermitentes y como activarlos



## gizzmo (May 4, 2011)

hola, me estoy haciendo el tipico circuito del 555 con sus dos resistencias y dos condensadores. el tema está en como conectarlo al coche. la idea es unsar un interruptor independiente para cada sentido. 

La idea es usar un relé doble q es activado por la señal del 555. Cada entrada del relé tendria su interruptor para activar el q se quiera. hasta aqui bien. pero cuando quiero evitar q el 555 esté funcionando todo el tiempo haciendo q se active con el mismo interruptor q indica el sentido de giro, empiezan los problemas. Con este montaje, en cuanto apago el interruptor la resistencia de 6.8k casca al menos en el livewire


me gustaria poder activar ambas a la vez pero el livewire se vuelve loco y empieza a parpadear mas rapido


----------



## elaficionado (May 4, 2011)

Hola.

Sube el circuito en Livewire (ponlo en winzip o winrar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gizzmo (May 5, 2011)

subido
muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2011)

Hola.

Cambia la fuente de alimentación. Puedes poner una batería de 9V, cambias el voltaje a 12V.
El relay es de 5V cámbialo 12V.
Pon un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relay (el diiodo debes estar invertido, es decir, polarizado inversamente), para proteger al 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gizzmo (May 5, 2011)

gracias por la ayuda

he hecho los cambios y sigue yendo rapidisimo a veces, y no es un tema de resistencias. 

he hecho el montaje sin el diodo, aunque mañana probaré (creo q tengo algun 4007 por aqui), y el circuito va bien. lo he alimentado a 9v y el relé se activa sin problemas. segun en livewire, con 9v en la bobina del rele hay 7,2. no he mirado en el real pero se activa rapido y sin problemas

solo tiene un fallo de montaje y realmente tonto. al añadir los interruptores independientes para cada luz intermitente en uno prende su led y el otro prende los dos, es una tonteria. ya encontraré el fallo q aqui ya son casi las 12 de la noche

muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (May 5, 2011)

Hola.
Coloca el diodo, es para proteger el 555. Si no pones se malogra el 555.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gizzmo (May 6, 2011)

muchas gracias. lo meteré en el protoboard en cuanto tenga un momento


----------

